# PM's



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Do all of you have just 10 pm slots, or is it just for the non-tech and me? Tahts just like for some reason I cannot post an IMG code in my sig, even when the IMG code is on.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

The further "up" you are the more PMs you can have.
I think images in sigs is turned off for non techs - but i could be wrong.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Sarkast is correct Henry. You earn privileges as you achieve milestones in TSF. The first milestone being 500 posts, unless you are made a Mentor, Moderator or Tech before then.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I just noticed the other day that I have 45 pm's available. I'm not sure when it made the jump maybe at 500 posts. :4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

superflysmith said:


> I just noticed the other day that I have 45 pm's available. I'm not sure when it made the jump maybe at 500 posts. :4-dontkno


It would have been at 500 posts


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

or whenever you became a tech which ever came first


----------

